# "ORGULLO MEXICANO" NEED SOMEONE TO



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD ME AN EXACT MODEL OF "ORGULLO MEXICANO" AND HOW MUCH IT WOULD RUN ME. I MAY NEED AT LEAST THREE IN TOTAL IF THE FIRST ONE COMES OUT GOOD. IF ANYONE IS WILLING HIT ME UP.....THANKS IN ADVANCE......JR-TEAM C&L......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hit up cruzinlow. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=44487


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING AT $500+ FOR THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS ALOT OF DETAIL WORK!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 11 2008, 03:40 AM~10140713
> *LOOKING AT $500+ FOR THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS ALOT OF DETAIL WORK!
> *


x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

If done in an excellent way than $500 won't even come close... At least 60 hours of work.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I just saw that car on Lowrider Mag site. My god, thats alot of work. The paint is amazing, and everything else is either Chrome or gold plated. The plating alone would run 500+


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 10 2008, 09:27 PM~10139117
> *LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD ME AN EXACT MODEL OF "ORGULLO MEXICANO" AND HOW MUCH IT WOULD RUN ME. I MAY NEED AT LEAST THREE IN TOTAL IF THE FIRST ONE COMES OUT GOOD. IF ANYONE IS WILLING HIT ME UP.....THANKS IN ADVANCE......JR-TEAM C&L......
> *


hit up the guys from masterpiece models they do the best replicas!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 10 2008, 11:27 PM~10139117
> *LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD ME AN EXACT MODEL OF "ORGULLO MEXICANO" AND HOW MUCH IT WOULD RUN ME. I MAY NEED AT LEAST THREE IN TOTAL IF THE FIRST ONE COMES OUT GOOD. IF ANYONE IS WILLING HIT ME UP.....THANKS IN ADVANCE......JR-TEAM C&L......
> *


i was plaaning on doin that car...thats why i posted the topic about where the other one was......now my secrets blown but yea it would cost well over 500 plus most people,,,,with allt he work gone into it they wouldnt seell it less u got some deep pockets...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I started on this car about a 2 yrs ago just never finished! Maybe its about time to open that box again! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Mar 11 2008, 10:07 AM~10142461
> *I just saw that car on Lowrider Mag site.  My god, thats alot of work. The paint is amazing, and everything else is either Chrome or gold plated. The plating alone would run 500+*


:scrutinize:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

maybe I should stay in off topic all my shit keeps disapearing


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

THANKS FOR EVERYONES REPLYS. IM GOING TRY THIS GUY THAT PMED ME, WE WILL SEE HOW IT COMES OUT. HE WAS THE FIRST TO STEP UP FOR THE CHALLENGE, I WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED ON THE PROGRESS IF ANYONE OF YOU WANT. THANKS AGAIN.......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 11 2008, 07:59 PM~10146438
> *I started on this car about a 2 yrs ago just never finished! Maybe its about time to open that box again! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit!!!!! looking good bro!!!!!!! yeap i say have the box open!!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

man not to sound like a dick or anything but be careful with who you go with on this. If your puttin out that kind of money for a build of this caliper be sure who ever pmed you can back up what thy claim they can build.. Theres alot of us that have seen it way to many times, someone getting screwed. Best bet would be to check out all there references and pm a few of the better known people on here and ask about there work. If they cant offer you a clean crisp pics of there previous builds move on. Also be cautious if they ask you for all the money up front. Any built i have had done for me or done for others Ive alway paid or gotten half up front the rest due when the model was done and they were happy with the pics ive sent/recieved. Hope you find someone good to build it for you. Later Rick


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 11 2008, 09:59 PM~10146438
> *I started on this car about a 2 yrs ago just never finished! Maybe its about time to open that box again! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you should finish this !!!
looks real good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Can anyone post pics of the real car?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'd say way more than 500$


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'd say way more than 500$


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'd say way more than 500$


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

omg thats alot of detail work whoever is building this good luck


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i will be building this. ima shut tha game down


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 12 2008, 09:27 AM~10149998
> *i will be building this. ima shut tha game down
> *


you know how it goes......
pics or it didnt happen
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Mar 12 2008, 09:27 AM~10149998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doc dont forget that his builds are OFF THE CHAIN !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 12 2008, 09:27 AM~10149998
> *i will be building this. ima shut tha game down
> *


 :roflmao: thats funny right there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont like him,
i figured a buildoff wold be a good way to settle this.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

now, thats my style of build :thumbsup: i think in order to make this replica.... this car would have to go through some of the best builders on here.....example minidreams, drnitrus, zfelix, pancho1969, (just to name a few) i think if you guys would team up, you guys would be able to pull it off ... also i think even with out a team you guys would pull it off :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i wonder how long is it gonna take to build this car, who ever took the job


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 12 2008, 07:27 AM~10149998
> *i will be building this. ima shut tha game down
> *



sure kid lets , i guess we will seee about that one


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 12 2008, 03:07 PM~10150204
> *i dont like him,
> i figured a buildoff wold be a good way to settle this.
> *


x2
start a buildoff and teh best replica would get the 500 or how ever much it would go for.as detailed as that car is i would imagine it would probaly run,between 800 - 1000 for something like.

just all the detail and tiem to build it right.

i could be wrong

would be a interestimg build off


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 12 2008, 05:47 PM~10153937
> *x2
> start a buildoff and teh best replica would get the 500 or how ever much it would go for.as detailed as that car is i would imagine it would probaly run,between 800 - 1000 for something like.
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 12 2008, 07:47 PM~10153937
> *x2
> start a buildoff and teh best replica would get the 500 or how ever much it would go for.as detailed as that car is i would imagine it would probaly run,between 800 - 1000 for something like.
> 
> ...


Depends on the builder, and how much they think they are worth, lol.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 13 2008, 12:57 AM~10154006
> *Depends on the builder, and how much they think they are worth, lol.
> *


tru


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

CNDYBLUE AINT GOT SHIT ON ME  




















IMG]


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 I SEE YOU MASTERPIECES!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^^ a good replica and all, but IMO it needs more shine in it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 13 2008, 12:59 AM~10154019
> *CNDYBLUE AINT GOT SHIT ON ME
> 
> 
> ...


nice

:thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: youcantfademe, crenshaw magraw, cruzinlow, BodyDropped, 1ofaknd, hopemwear, *MASTERPIECESMCC* :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 06:00 PM~10154027
> *:0  :0  :0 I SEE YOU MASTERPIECES!!!!!!
> *




I THINK YOU NEED TO SHOW SOME OF YOU SKILL'!!!!! MASTER!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:00 PM~10154035
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: youcantfademe, crenshaw magraw, cruzinlow, BodyDropped, 1ofaknd, hopemwear, MASTERPIECESMCC  :0
> *


 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:00 PM~10154035
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: youcantfademe, crenshaw magraw, cruzinlow, BodyDropped, 1ofaknd, hopemwear, MASTERPIECESMCC  :0
> *




GOTTTTTTTTTTTT THAMMMMMMMMMM THIS TOPIC IS GETTING HOT!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 06:02 PM~10154051
> *GOTTTTTTTTTTTT THAMMMMMMMMMM THIS TOPIC IS GETTING HOT!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's an idea...take the bullshit cat fighting to another topic. can't none of you build this car anyway, so quit fakin' the funk! :buttkick:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 12 2008, 08:42 PM~10155596
> *here's an idea...take the bullshit cat fighting to another topic. can't none of you build this car anyway, so quit fakin' the funk!  :buttkick:
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS COULD BE ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS AND BUILD OF '08!!!!!!!!!!!REPLICAS ARE THE BEST!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT WOULD BE A GOOD BUILD OFF YEARLONG REPLICA BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!HINT HINT HINT :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I say cruzinlow should do it!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 12 2008, 10:42 PM~10155596
> *here's an idea...take the bullshit cat fighting to another topic. can't none of you build this car anyway, so quit fakin' the funk!  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im not saying im the best builder on here but ill make a replica of ORGULLO MEXICANO


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 13 2008, 01:14 AM~10157507
> *im not saying im the best builder on here but ill make a replica of ORGULLO MEXICANO
> *




:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 10:22 AM~10150292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ok here's how i would price it ! And this is just a little rough idea !

Kit ======$15.00 to $40.00 etc Amt/MPC kit , Gm Promo,or Truimpter kit 

Wheels===$12.00 etc Betoscustomsdesign.com or Scale Lows.com

Pumps===$8.00 etc. Scale Lows.com

Chrome plating ==$75.00 etc. Chrometech USAor Little MotorCar Co.

Paint and Clear==$60.00 etc. Plastic Kote Primer , Hok Ture con. Kandies with Extreme Klear 

Interior==$ 15.00 to $30.00 Foam from Crusin Low, seat's from BetosCustomdesign and odd and ends from a fabric shop !

Time and labor @ my price for custom work $10.00 an hour 


So that would put it at about $250.00 just to get the correct items rounded up for a build of this to be close to the real car ! 

Then it would easily be at least a 40 hr job working on it here and there ! So that's another $400.00 in labor here at MINIDREAMS INC. 

I'm not the best out in this hobby! But My builds will be worth the money ! And for the Bigger name builders such as Anthony Rios, Armondo, Better known as MR. BIGGS and MASTERPEICES C.C. I can see if they had the time to tackle a project like this that it would easy be over the $ 1000.00 !

Both builders hand fab over 80% of the builds and thats just for there personal collection ! 

Ture we have other great builders on LIL ! But in order to say it would run $500 to $1000.00 is just talk ! 

Cruz, Sidetoside, Yayo , Are all great choppers ! They focus on the details but are still coming up in the hobby ! Like another member posted about Game Over ! NO SHINE ! If thats all you noticed about the build was that the clear wasn't top notch then thats upsetting ! The Builder took a common kit that you can get anywhere and did the work to transfrom it into GAME OVER 1/25th the scale of the real car ! 

Also take a look at what you want to spend ! What type of quilty you want to display ! To many fool's see *$$$$$$$$$$ * and think *That's all i got to say about that !*Forrest Gump from Bubba Gump Shrimp


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 13 2008, 04:52 AM~10157629
> *Ok  here's    how  i  would  price  it  !  And  this  is  just  a  little  rough  idea  !
> 
> Kit ======$15.00 to $40.00 etc  Amt/MPC kit , Gm  Promo,or Truimpter kit
> ...


VERY WELL PUT. THATS WHY THE GUY I CHOOSE WAS BECAUSE HE NEVER SAID WOW ITS GOING TO COST YOU THIS MUUCH!!! WHAT HE SAID WAS TO JUST SUPPLY HIM WITH SUPPLIES AND AS FOR HOW MUCH HE COULDNT SAY. BUT THAT HE BUILDS FOR THE SERENITY OF IT WHICH FOR ME MEANS ALOT ABOUT A PERSON. SO WE WILL SEE HOW IT COMES OUT...IM ALMOST POSITIVE THAT IT WILL LOOK HELLA GOOD...I WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 12 2008, 09:22 AM~10150292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST FULL CUSTOM LO-LO'S I HAVE SEEN IN A WHILE!! I WANT TO BUILD THIS IN 1/16TH SCALE  I TOOK A NASSCAR BODY AND FRAME AND TWO SEPERATE BUILDING STYLES AND AM ADDING SOME OF MY OWN STYLE TO IT SO IT WILL BE ONE BAD ASS KREATION  
IT WILL HAVE A BIT OF ORGULLO MEXICANO AND A BIT OF STRICKLY BUISNESS AND SOME "MR.1/16TH" FLAVOR


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CRAZY BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so whos going to come out and say they are the ones building this? :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2008, 02:52 AM~10165218
> *so whos going to come out and say they are the ones building this?    :cheesy:
> *



exactly

i know im curious....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

didnt bump :angry: 



ttt


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 13 2008, 12:35 PM~10160038
> *VERY WELL PUT. THATS WHY THE GUY I CHOOSE WAS BECAUSE HE NEVER SAID WOW ITS GOING TO COST YOU THIS MUUCH!!! WHAT HE SAID WAS TO JUST SUPPLY HIM WITH SUPPLIES AND AS FOR HOW MUCH HE COULDNT SAY. BUT THAT HE BUILDS FOR THE SERENITY OF IT WHICH FOR ME MEANS ALOT ABOUT A PERSON. SO WE WILL SEE HOW IT COMES OUT...IM ALMOST POSITIVE THAT IT WILL LOOK HELLA GOOD...I WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED....
> *


Sounds like you guys indeed find the right person.... :biggrin: Artists and business almost never makes a good match.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 14 2008, 11:59 AM~10167915
> *exactly
> 
> i know im curious....
> *




TTT


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 14 2008, 01:20 PM~10168089
> *Sounds like you guys indeed find the right person.... :biggrin: Artists and business almost never makes a good match.
> *



......... :thumbsup: ..............


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

......  .......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2008, 12:52 AM~10165218
> *so whos going to come out and say they are the ones building this?    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

any progress pics?? seeing the rollin malo thread reminded me about this one :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 13 2008, 01:10 PM~10160314
> *THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST FULL CUSTOM LO-LO'S I HAVE SEEN  IN A WHILE!! I WANT TO BUILD THIS IN 1/16TH SCALE   I TOOK A NASSCAR BODY AND FRAME AND TWO SEPERATE BUILDING STYLES AND AM ADDING SOME OF MY OWN STYLE TO IT SO IT WILL BE ONE BAD ASS KREATION
> IT WILL HAVE A BIT OF ORGULLO MEXICANO AND A BIT OF STRICKLY BUISNESS AND SOME "MR.1/16TH" FLAVOR
> 
> ...


is that a lincon ?
real nice


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 12 2008, 08:42 PM~10155596
> *here's an idea...take the bullshit cat fighting to another topic. can't none of you build this car anyway, so quit fakin' the funk!  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 14 2008, 08:09 PM~10416530
> *is that a lincon ?
> real nice
> *


IT'S A 1/16TH RICHARD PETTY NASSAR KIT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## takeaguess (Apr 23, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS BUILD? :dunno:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 27 2008, 03:08 PM~11453482
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS BUILD? :dunno:
> *


good question, who took the project anyways


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 27 2008, 08:16 PM~11455844
> *good question,    who took the project anyways
> *


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 27 2008, 10:08 PM~11457583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think it is a L.I.L group project, would explain everybody thats m.i.a


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2008, 10:51 AM~10142003
> *If done in an excellent way than $500 won't even come close... At least 60 hours of work.
> *


x2


----------

